# Bitter Jerky



## pelletuser (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi all,

I made some jerky in my pellet grill and it has ash on it.  I believe it is giving it a slight bitter taste.  How do you eliminate the ash on the jerky?  Can I wash this batch to get the jerky off?

Thanks


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 10, 2015)

How much ash are you talking about?  Got a picture?

Most of the time a bitter taste on smoked meats is from creosote residue.  Did you have the exhaust wide open during the smoke and dry?


----------



## pelletuser (Dec 10, 2015)

I don't have a photo of it but it is easily visible.  I am running it on a Traeger Grill.  I have two racks in the grill. One above the main grilling rack.  I don't mess with the cap and it is open by a good inch all the way around.  I used high mountain jerky seasonings.  The meat didn't seem any different in moisture than what I've put on before.  My temp was lower 120 to 170 in smoke for 4 hours.   I ran it up to 180 just to make sure all of the jerky was hot enough even though I used cure.


----------



## sqwib (Dec 10, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> How much ash are you talking about?  Got a picture?
> 
> Most of the time a bitter taste on smoked meats is from creosote residue.  Did you have the exhaust wide open during the smoke and dry?


Ditto


----------



## sqwib (Dec 10, 2015)

Try rinsing and if its still bitter then try soaking in something like apple juice then either dehydrate or lay in the fridge to dry. Will it work? I don't know but its wort trying to save the meat.


----------



## dirtworldmike (Dec 10, 2015)

More than likely too much or too long on smoke.

I also use the HI Mountain jerky mix.  I only smoke the meat for about 1.5 -2 hrs. which gives it more than enough smoke flavor without the bitterness.

Like others have said, rinse it off and refrigerate it in a brown paper bag for a few days and it may mellow or bloom some.


----------



## gomez93 (Dec 10, 2015)

Open your cap more if you can. I've had ash on food lots of times from my pellets grills and never noticed any difference in taste.
I did HiMountain jerky a few days ago in a Cookshack FEC100, ran at 200° for just under 3 hours and the jerky came out great.


----------



## pelletuser (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks.  It isn't terrible but not as good as the first batch.  I have about an extra hour on this jerky so I am thinking that it has something to do with it.  How do you keep the ash off of the jerky?


----------



## pelletuser (Dec 10, 2015)

Gomez 93

I cut my jerky thick 3/8" or if they are square up to 1/2".  Kids seem to like it better that way.  I can open my cap more or remove it completely.  I was thinking of going the opposite way so the ash settles on the bottom of the grill since it is forced air.


----------



## gomez93 (Dec 18, 2015)

As Cranky said, if you don't have enough air flow you'll get creosote which is the bitter taste.
Something else to add to the equation is what kind of pellets are you using? Some use Alder for a base wood and it seems to produce a lot mor ash. I use Cookshack and Green Mountain pellets and don't get enough ash to worry about.


----------



## pelletuser (Dec 23, 2015)

gomez 93

I use American woodfiber pellets.  They sell them in 15# bags which fills the hopper perfectly full when  empty.  Even though it is a national company they make them here.  I try and buy local.  I will try and open the cap up more to see if that solves the problem.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 23, 2015)

pelletuser said:


> gomez 93
> 
> I use American woodfiber pellets.  They sell them in 15# bags which fills the hopper perfectly full when  empty.  Even though it is a national company they make them here.  I try and buy local.  I will try and open the cap up more to see if that solves the problem.


Open it all the way.  You want as much smoke leaving as possible.  When the smoke stays in the cabinet, it condenses out...

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## pelletuser (Dec 31, 2015)

Cranky Buzzard

Thanks for advice.  I will give it a try next time which is very soon.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 2, 2016)

pelletuser said:


> Cranky Buzzard
> 
> Thanks for advice.  I will give it a try next time which is very soon.



Let us know how it goes!


----------



## westby (Jan 7, 2016)

Was the ash in your firepot and chamber vacuumed out before you smoked the jerky?  If not, I would suggest starting with a clean pot and chamber and see what kind of results that gives you.


----------

